# Muuta joukkoliikenteestä > Kehittämishankkeet >  Ensimmäinen todennäköinen pikaraitioyhteys seudulla

## Rattivaunu

Tässä ei äänestetä sitä, mitä itse pitää tärkeimpänä tai mieluisimpana vaihtoehtona, vaan sitä, mikä on nykyisessä poliittisessa ilmastossa todennäköisin vaihtoehto Helsingin seudun ensimmäiseksi pikaratikkayhteydeksi.

----------


## JE

Laitoin ääneni Viikille, koska:
Jokeria tuskin koskaan oli raideyhteydeksi tarkoitettukaan (siis pohjimmiltaan). Pikaraitiotiestä puhumalla hankkeelle sai kuitenkin toivottua julkisuutta, ja kalliita joukkoliikenneväyliä voitiin rakentaa. Sinänsähän Jokeri toimii jo nyt kohtalaisesti, mutta kyllä pikaratikka silti olisi aivan toista tasoa. Mutta siis ei on yhtä kuin ei.Kakkosjokeri on vasta hyvin varhaisella asteella suunnittelussa.Laajasalon suunta lienee edellisiä todennäköisempi, mutta kysymys siitä, kuuluisiko yhteys tunneliin vai sillalle on aivan liian herkullinen kiistanaihe. Ja kiistely jumittaa hankkeen kuin hankkeen.Espooseen ei saada Helsingin keskustasta yhtään mitään yhteyttä vähään aikaan, yritystä on kyllä ollut. Sama pätee tähän kuin tuohon edelliseenkin. Kuntarajakin tuo omat temppunsa.Ja näin jäi jäljelle Viikki. Nykyisessä poliittisessa ilmastossa sekin on ehdottomasti mahdoton projekti. Mutta perusteet sitä vastaan, siis ettei "vaunuille ole tilaa" keskustassa ja että Kumpulan-Viikin suuntaan saadaan metro ovat sittenkin vähän kaukaahaettuja. Metrohankkeesta kukaan ei puhu mitään kunhan kaupungin viimeiset varat on tuhlattu järjestelmän automaatioon, ja raitiovaunuille on tilaa kun sitä tahdotaan olevan.

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

Äänestin Viikkiä, edullinen, helppo nykyisen raitiolinjan jatko ja lisäksi toisi joukkoliikennepalvelut alueelle, joilla niitä ei ole.

Viikin pikaratikan suunnittelu alkanee huhtikuussa 2006. Silloin poistuu todellinen este sille selvitystyölle.

----------


## JE

Naulan kantaan, Mikko. Itse ajattelin asiaa täsmälleen samaan seikkaan liittyen.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

Äänestin Vikkiä. Perustelut suurin piirtein samat kuin JE:llä, paitsi että Espooseen rakennetaan metro jossakin muodossa jos sinne jotain rakennetaan ylipäänsä.

----------


## Antero Alku

Minäpäs olenkin optimisti, ja äänestin Laajasaloa. Ja ystävien tapaan, tässä perustelut:

Yleiskaava edellyttää Laajasaloon kiinteätä joukkoliikenneyhteyttä, ja sillä on jopa aikataulu yleiskaavassa. Vaikka jotkut eivät pidä sillasta, tunnelia ei kuitenkaan koskaan tule. Vaihtoehdot sille, ettei siltaa ja joukkoliikenneyhteyttä tehdä, ovat hyvin vaikeat, ja niistä syntyy vielä suuri poliittinen sota. Sekä poliittisista että teknisistä syistä.

Poliittisista sen vuoksi, että asia on jo kerran yleiskaavassa päätetty, ja tämän tason päätösten pyörtäminen jopa virkamiesvaltaisessa Helsingissä voi osoittautua liian kovaksi palaksi.

Teknisesti sikäli, että sekä auto- että joukkoliikenteen vieminen Herttoniemen kautta tulee olemaan käytännössä mahdotonta. Pelkästään Herttoniemen tunneli- ja siltaratkaisut maksavat yhden 50 Me, ja joukkoliikenteen ratkaisuja ei tässä vielä ole edes olemassa. Tierakentaminen Laajasalon saarella on toinen 50 Me. Mutta kumpikaan ei ratkaise sitä, mihin ne autot menevät Kulosaaren sillalta.

Viira on hyvä arvaus sekin, mutta siihen ei liity mitään tällaisia paineita. Radan paikka on yleiskaavassa vain varaus, puhumatta, että sillä olisi aikataulua. Kun ei ole puutetta tilasta ratikalle, vielä vähemmän on puutetta tilasta autoille ja busseille. Yksinkertaisesti ei ole mitään "pakkoa" tehdä ratikkaa, ja siksi se jää tekemättä, jos nykyinen meno jatkuu.

Mutta keväällähän kaikki voi olla toisin...  :Wink:  

Antero

----------


## 339-DF

Uskallan laittaa ääneni likoon Laajasalon puolesta, sillä olen Kruunuvuoren ratikkaa sen verran vatvonut ja pohdiskellut. Ratikka olisi halvin ja nopein yhteys Laajasalosta keskustaan.

Jokerista olen pitkälti samaa mieltä kuin JE. Kakkosjokeri ei ole edes kommentin arvoinen. Viira olisi upea juttu. Jos hanke on myötätuulessa, niin saattaapa minun ehdokkaani "hävitä", mutta tämä on siitä mielenkiintoinen äänestys, että ratkesi asia miten tahansa, niin olen iloinen voittajan puolesta, niin kuin varmaan me kaikki.

----------


## kuukanko

(alkuperäinen viesti koski Töölön metroa)




> tuskinpa suunnittelijat uskaltavat riskeerata alueensa onnistumista kokeilemalla aivan uutta järjestelmää. Mistä seuraakin: mahdollisimman pian olisi saatava Suomeen jokin pikaraitiotien pilottihanke


Helsingin tapauksessa pitäisi ensin päättää, onko pikaraitiotie aivan uusi järjestelmä vai integroituuko se johonkin nykyiseen järjestelmään.

Jokeri on siinä mielessä helppo pikaratikkahanke, että siinä integrointi nykyisiin raidejärjestelmiin ei ole välttämätöntä. Se on siis helppo suunnitella kokonaan puhtaalta pöydältä.

Sen sijaan säteittäislinjoilla integrointia ei voi oikein välttää. Syynä on Helsingin keskustaan tuleminen, tilaa uudelle järjestelmälle ei oikein ole vaan sisääntulo on järjestettävä nykyisiä raiteita pitkin. Tähän ongelmaan ovat törmänneet niin Viira, Kruunuvuorenrannan ratikka kuin TramWest. Viirassa ja Kruunuvuorenrannan ratikassa on päädytty siihen, että pikaratikkajärjestelmä olisi osa nykyistä ratikkaverkkoa. Myös minusta se olisi järkevää.

Kun aletaan puhua integroinnista Helsingin nykyiseen ratikkaverkkoon, tulee vastaan nykyisen verkon välityskyky. Marssijärjestyksen pitäisikin mennä ehkä niin päin, että ensiksi muutettaisiin Helsingin nykyinen ratikkaverkko nopeammaksi. Sitten Helsingissä ei olisi yhtä yksinäistä pikaratikkalinjaa ja lisäksi vanhanaikainen ja kallis hidasratikkaverkko, vaan kunnon pikaratikkaverkko, joka on myös edullinen liikennöidä. Sen jälkeen linjoja voitaisiin jatkaa kauemmaksi suhteellisen helposti.

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

> Helsingin tapauksessa pitäisi ensin päättää, onko pikaraitiotie aivan uusi järjestelmä vai integroituuko se johonkin nykyiseen järjestelmään.


Uudella järjestelmällä en tarkoittanut uutta teknistä järjestelmää, vaan liikennöintikonseptia. Se on muuten totta, että pitäisi päättää, halutaanko rautateiden kanssa toimiva duo-ratkaisu, vai nykyisten raitioteiden laajennus. Tämä voi viivyttää hanketta. Pilottina luonnollisempi olisi raitioteihin liittyvä hanke, sillä sen kalustoa voitaisiin hyödyntää myös muussa liikenteessä.

----------


## 339-DF

Itse en oikein pidä Kruunuvuoren ratikkaa varsinaisena pikaraitiotienä. Kruunuvuoressa ja Laajasalossa vaunut kulkevat pääosin tai kokonaan kaduilla ja Kruunuvuorenrannan joukkoliikenneselvityksen mukan pysäkkiväli vastaa nykyistä bussitasoa. Toki linjalla on nopea osuus meren yli tai ali, mutta mielestäni se ei vielä tee siitä pikaratikkaa.

Kruunuvuoren ratikka ei käsittääkseni ole myöskään kapasiteettiongelma. Alue tarvitsee kaksi erillistä linjaa. Ne suunniteltiin niin, että toinen on linjan 4 ja toinen linjan 2 jatke. Tällöin Aleksilla ja muualla vanhassa rataverkossa liikenne ei olisi lisääntynyt lainkaan.

Katajanokalta Hylkysaareen mennään joka tapauksessa siltaa pitkin. Tuolle sillalle pääsee sekä Katajanokan terminaaliin päättyvltä radalta Katajanokanrantaa pitkin että tarvittaessa Merisotilaantoriltakin. Pidän todennäköisenä, että linja 4 jatkuu Merisotilaantorila Kruunuvuoreen ja lisäksi tulee uusi linja keskustasta terminaalin kautta Kruunuvuoreen. Kun tärkeimmät alueet palvellaan idässä tiheällä nelosella, niin 7-9 min vuoroväli saattanee hyvinkin riittää uudelle linjalle. Silloin keskusta-alueen kapasiteetti ei ole ongelma.

----------


## 339-DF

Alkuperäisessä, yli 10 vuoden takaisessa ViiRa-suunnitelmassa, Viira ei kohdannut kapasiteettiongelmia. Kyseessä olisi ollut linjan 6 jatko Hämeentietä Viikkiin. Voipi olla, että tarvetta tihentää linjan 6 vuoroväliä olisi ollut, mutta tuskin radikaalisti.

Nyt tilanne on toinen, kun Viiraa suunnitellaan Kustaa Vaasan tien kautta ja mukaan on tullut vielä haara Malmillekin. Lisäksi Viiran kalusto lienee suht lyhyttä ellei HKL ole halukas ryhtymään pysäkkikorokkeiden pidennystöihin.

Voidaan olettaa, että molempia Viiran haaroja on liikennöitävä ruuhka-aikaan melko tiheästi, jos vaunut eivät nykyisestä pitene. Kun vuoroväli ruuhkassaon 7 min molemmilla linjoilla niin yhdessä se on sitten 3,5 min.

Linja 7 voidaan siirtää heti Pitkänsillan jälkeen Merihakaan ja Kalasatamaan. Linja 6 sen sijaan on perusteltua jättää Hämeentielle, koska muutoin matka-aika Arabianrannan ja keskustan välillä pitenee kohtuuttomasti. Linjalle 8 on tutkittu erilaisia vaihtoehtoja Sörnäisistä eteenpäin. 

Ongelmaksi muodostuu Viiran osalta siis vain osuus Hakaniemestä keskustaan. Siellä kulkevat 3, 6 ja 9 sekä lyhyen maktaa 1 ja 7. Itse olen pohtinut raitiotien viemistä Unioninkadulle, jolloin osa linjoista kulkisi Unionia ja Aleksia. Aleksille mahtuu vaunuja, koska huoltotunnelin valmistuessa siellä ei ole mitään muuta liikennettä kuin raitiovaunut. Viira pitää tietysti sitten viedä keskustasta eteenpäinkin jonnekin.

----------

